# OH MY GAWD Apple has Maps



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Run for the hills...

Barf

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

msburr87 said:


> Run for the hills...
> 
> Barf
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You felt this needed it's own thread in the Nexus section?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry I'll post my nav bar instead

Just looking to generate some convo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to off topic. The line between off topic and Nexus related is murky, but Apple Maps is definitely off topic.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

*reopened*

Keep it civil.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I hate Apple. That is all


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Apple has Maps, as in Google Maps? Sounds like grounds for a design patent infringement, or whatever Apple does.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mapquest had it before both. Everyone's screwed


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually, after putting them side by side I think Google's 3d imaging technology is a little better. Maybe a bit more true to life? I don't hate any company or technology and like the fact that competition spawns new products. After watching the iOS reveal today, it looks like apple has pretty much caught up to Google in certain features. Now I'm stoked for Google I|O to see what Google will.bring to the table to stay ahead of the game. I am curious about one thing though. Now that maps for both Google and apple are going to be device based and won't require a data connection, how often will either company update them throughout the year? Also, even though they are vector based, how much space will they take up? 1 - 2 Gb like other turn by turns?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Apple maps are actually Nokia Maps (well not exactly, the company that was contracted to do maps for Nokia was then bought by Apple). They bought them out last year I believe. I thought the maps (the Nokia ones) were pretty impressive at the time for using GPU acceleration and being rendered without flash (I still think so), though I don't find it overly useful past just viewing on a PC and just for passing interest. I just like plain and simple maps without clutter to show where I am going when I am driving.

Basically this is what Apple Maps will be for the 3D part of it (you need a browser with webGL to use it):

http://maps3d.svc.nokia.com/webgl/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

But wait, I thought iOS 6 was magical, revolutionary and changed the way we view smartphones? *scratches head*


----------



## LoyalServant (Nov 26, 2011)

I stopped being impressed with Apple back when I was barely into my 20s
I am old enough to have kids in their 20s now if that tells you anything.

Apple just does not impress me.
They buy something or download it then put their seal on it and call it new.

I want to see guys at Apple whack open a text editor and actually start writing code.
Apple doing a find and replace in code so they call it theirs doesn't do much for me.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

LoyalServant said:


> Apple just does not impress me.
> They buy something or download it then put their seal on it and call it new.


I'm not much of a fan of Apple, but to be fair to the conversation here's a list of things Google has bought and remade and also the list of what Apple has bought and remade. Android itself was also an acquisition.

Also kind of sad that Google bought Meebo and is basically destroying the company and leaving the worse part of it intact (the meebo bar).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just sick of Apple and their users on some high horse thinking they are the greatest thing in the world. All they are is another smartphone and that's it! On vacation I heard someone say they didn't want an iPhone because people think if you have an iPhone you are rich and spoiled. Like WTF?!?! How is it that people think owning an iPhone makes you elite or "rich?" It just blows my mind the cult like following that Apple has created for themselves. If they released the exact same phone again and called it the iPhone 5 they would have massive lines of people and it would get like a 9.3 review from tech sites. *Sigh* one day they will fall from their high horse and I can't wait to watch.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I use paper maps, I am a hipster.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I get from point A to point B by following the movements of the sun and using an astrolab at night.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I finally got hold of iOS 6 and installed it on my iPad. It totally owns anything Google ever did, especially with Maps! _You can't turn the page corner up in Google Maps, can you?_

/sarcasm


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm just sick of Apple and their users on some high horse thinking they are the greatest thing in the world. All they are is another smartphone and that's it! On vacation I heard someone say they didn't want an iPhone because people think if you have an iPhone you are rich and spoiled. Like WTF?!?! How is it that people think owning an iPhone makes you elite or "rich?" It just blows my mind the cult like following that Apple has created for themselves. If they released the exact same phone again and called it the iPhone 5 they would have massive lines of people and it would get like a 9.3 review from tech sites. *Sigh* one day they will fall from their high horse and I can't wait to watch.


sadly apple is more of a status symbol. I compare it to Starbucks and people who owns one thinks they are in an elite group. Why really should apple come our with new stuff when their consumers are only worried about that apple logo on the back. They care for nothing that's state of the art or cutting edge. Why not milk those idiots for all they got. Heck does it show that you are vain when your phone case has a clear window to show off your apple logo.

After all all other phones copies the iPhone and don't want someone to mistake your apple for a crappy android device. /sarcasm

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

